# Where to shoot?



## bucksnort73 (Aug 29, 2006)

I live in Wyoming/Grandville and have been shooting my bow at 20 yards in my back yard. Neighbors don't mind but I recently found that there is an ordinance against it. I need to sight in 30-40 yards. My only option at this point is driving all the way to Barry County where I like to hunt and sight in there. Does anyone know of anyplace closer where I can legally shoot out to 40 yards? I am kind of limited on time due to work. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

i think al n bobs has a 30 yd range. pretty sure AUI does too. both minutes from your house. or you could head to some of the state land closest to you. I would think the rec areas near allendale, and the state game areas in rockford are closer then barry county, but i guess that may depend on where in barry you are headed.


----------



## Pn'Ymoose (May 25, 2008)

Outdoorsman


----------



## sam2857 (Aug 24, 2011)

Rockford Sportsman Club, Archery Range 3D up in Stanton or Black Dog Outfitters in Cedar Springs, Indoor Range. Hope that helps.


----------



## HunterVern (Oct 30, 2010)

There are a few small parcels of state land in central Ottawa County. One of them even has an area which would work well for shooting. You can use MI HUNT to locate these areas.http://www.mcgi.state.mi.us/mi-hunt/

The Muskegon State Game Area would be able to give you directions as well.

EDIT
The place I am thinking of is on the west side of 112th just south of Port Sheldon.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

HunterVern said:


> EDIT
> The place I am thinking of is on the west side of 112th just south of Port Sheldon.


Per the signage, that one is now closed to target shooting. Doesn't specify if it includes archery equipment. They cleared a lot of land last year and a house was hit this spring by someone shooting so they shut it down.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Outdoorsman has 15-35yd targets, shot this evening. If you want to shoot outside the caledonia sportsman club is pretty nice. 20-30-40-50yd spot targets and a pretty nice 3d course


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buckslayer54 (Feb 18, 2013)

You could go to the Caledonia sportsman club. They have a nice indoor range that you can get 30 out of. They have some bags setup right at the entrance the I'm sure they would let you shoot. They also have a really cool 3d range but I think that is closed for the season. 

Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bucksnort73 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks guys! Will definitely check out Outdoorsmen and Caledonia. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HunterVern (Oct 30, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Per the signage, that one is now closed to target shooting. Doesn't specify if it includes archery equipment. They cleared a lot of land last year and a house was hit this spring by someone shooting so they shut it down.


I did not know that had ben shut down. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------

